# Puppies



## Spyerspace (Dec 16, 2020)

I would like to get a hold of a pup for me. I wanted either a Border Collie, Australian Shepherd, or a beautiful Brittany.
I am in cleveland ohio area. Willing to drive 3 hour.

*under$400 Thanks* yall


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Spyerspace said:


> I would like to get a hold of a pup for me. I wanted either a Border Collie, Australian Shepherd, or a beautiful Brittany. *under$400 Thanks* yall


Location would be helpful......Border Collies and Australian Shepherds while pretty, they are also high energy and need plenty of exercise. I mean plenty.


----------



## Spyerspace (Dec 16, 2020)

Sorry I meant I am in cleveland ohio area willing to drive up to 3 hours.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You may try here. Probably not a pup though, but pups are easier to potty train in the spring and summer.
Border Collie:
About Us (buckeyebcrescue.org)


- Ohio Australian Shepherd Rescue - ADOPTIONS - Rescue Me!


----------



## Spyerspace (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for helping me


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Spyerspace said:


> Thanks for helping me


No problem. I think there may be a "group" that works Border Collies / Australian Shepherds at Lake Farm Park in Kirtland.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks to COVID, the demand for puppies increased with more people being home, so the cost of puppies sky-rocketed for many breeds as compared to a year ago. I sincerely wish you good luck finding something in that price range. We just got a new Lab and paid nearly 3x as much as we did for a Lab puppy three years ago...and this was on the low end of what's being asked for them. Going the route of finding a rescue is a good way to go, but you'll have to be patient to find what you're looking for. Like other things, a fair number of people who got new puppies this year, a lot of first time dog owners, are slowly turning them over to rescues because they weren't prepared to deal with the challenges. So, keep looking and hopefully you'll come across a rescue that fits what you're looking for, and it won't cost a fortune. You may have to work a bit harder to un-do things from the previous owner, or lack of training. Unfortunately, after nearly 6 months of looking for a rescue, we just gave up and got a new puppy. Maybe you'll have better luck. If you go this route, get applications in multiple rescues to get approved ahead of time and some of them will notify you of new rescues before they actually post them on the web for all to see.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I got my Brittany/ mix from the pound and he's the best dog I've ever owned. Good luck in your search.....Rich


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Rescueme.org is a site that compiles listings from shelters throughout the state. You are able to search listings by breed. Got our current dog from this site. Best dog ever


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Peach Creek Sydnee Leigh. Enjoyed her for 14 years. Smartest and most loyal pet we have ever had.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Nothing but Aussies for us since '82. Lost #5, in May, @ 16 1/2. 6 & 7 still going strong @ 12 & 11 1/2. Similarities between all & some uniqueness to each. All have been high energy but seem to hit "our pace" around 3: All ready to run or relax when we are.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

love my aussies, ive had 6 over the years and currently have 2. just bought a pup out of missouri hes 3 months old now. the most loyal breed i have found and yes they are high energy but at the same time very smart and eager to please


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

When this little girl who is 12 and doesn’t get along with any other dogs passes, we will be searching for another Aussie


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

That blue merle is beautiful.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

the black tri name is harley and the pup is brody and what a handful......look up the word ornery and ill bet his picture is there


----------



## Chris Clunk (Aug 18, 2017)

I have Graham. I have owned almost every breed it seems but this Aussie is the most loyal and best pet I ever owned. Sometimes he is like a teddy bear others he is like a velociraptor. Full of energy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris Clunk said:


> View attachment 460387
> I have Graham. I have owned almost every breed it seems but this Aussie is the most loyal and best pet I ever owned. Sometimes he is like a teddy bear others he is like a velociraptor. Full of energy.


Cute pup, Devilish eyes.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Chris Clunk said:


> View attachment 460387
> I have Graham. I have owned almost every breed it seems but this Aussie is the most loyal and best pet I ever owned. Sometimes he is like a teddy bear others he is like a velociraptor. Full of energy.


What a looker that guy is!!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

kinda looks like my harley in the picture above and yes he looks ornry


----------

